# Attitude of staff



## frizzyhair (Jan 5, 2012)

So far the staff have been pretty good, but today I phoned and the person was so rude and unhelpful.

I find it incredible that the whole process is so inflexible (I know its not the staffs fault) and we need to fit out lives around the appointments they give us.  We do have lives too!!  I work at least a 40-hour week (depends on workload) and have my mum to look after too who doesn't keep well.

I work in the private sector and am lucky that my organisation is very efficient and organised but that's why I get so frustrated with the NHS and the council etc!!  If I had the money, I would go private.

Just having a rant, as I am now having to miss a really important work commitment that has been organised for weeks because otherwise they can't reschedule my appointment for another 3 weeks.  Am really fed up and frustrated with the whole thing right now.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

fizzyhair

It is really anoying and frastrating but i think as time goes on you kind of end up getting a bit more on their level.  You begin to realise how long things take and unfortunetly the pitfalls!  After 3 rounds of treatment i now give things a few weeks and then chase them if they have not arrived.  I explain things very very carefully and have even asked nurses etc to repeat it back to me so that i know that they understand.  

I guess regarding appointments its like any hospital appointment, you get what you are given!  Tbh i am not so sure that going private is going to be a hole lot better.  I think its just so important to us, but unfortunetly not so important the the clinic.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

